# The new pope :)



## TimoS (Apr 15, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> :rofl:


Rowan Atkinson?


----------



## TimoS (Apr 15, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Rowan Atkinson?



Yep, also called mr. Bean


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 15, 2005)

:boing1: :lol: The Father, The Son and The Holy Goat!  (Four Weddings and a Funeral)


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

haha very cute


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet!

 Now I can convert to being a Catholic without everyone thinking I'm nuts!

 (To all Catholics - I sorry, I bad, I tempted and took it  )


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2005)

Woot!  Johnny English for pope!!


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 15, 2005)

That was actually frightening!
In homage to Don Novello's character Father Guido Sarduchi I've taken the liberty of contacting Magno black glycerin soap company in Spain and suggested they market a Black Pope on a Rope  for the black pope, count peter hans kolvenback, superior general of the jesuits.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2005)

oh, my god.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2005)

There was an episode of Blackadder where Atkinson was a clergyman and explained to a dying lord that heaven was for people who liked things like harps and angels but hell was for folks who enjoyed sex, debauchery and so on.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 20, 2005)

:uhohh: 

Well, it didn't take too long for some jokers to come up with a likeness of the new pope


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 20, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> :uhohh:
> 
> Well, it didn't take too long for some jokers to come up with a likeness of the new pope


Ok, now THAT'S just scary...


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2005)

at least his teeth are better?

didnt he pick a really rediculious name? Benedict Benediction, I believe...


----------



## rutherford (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks to the Posters on RPG.Net I have a few.


----------



## kid (Apr 21, 2005)

Uncle Fester from the Adams Family.  Thats another good one.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 22, 2005)

Heh, another Star Wars theme


----------

